# One monitor or two?



## malcolmsu (Sep 10, 2020)

For as long as I can remember I have used Lightroom with two monitors; usually, the LR develop module running on the main monitor with the second monitor showing the file I'm working on full screen.  Equally, each time I've replaced my monitors I've always bought two the same and I always seem to end up buying bigger from 19", then 21"  through to my current Dell 24" IPS monitors.  I've loved working with these calibrating them with my Spyder once a month.

However, one of these has developed a hardware fault - a single red vertical line. I swapped it to the second monitor so it's not so inconvenient but it still annoys me. So I started to look for replacements.  I'm drawn to either BENQ or Dell (again) and had been looking at 27" (x2). But I got to thinking, is two necessary? Could I get away with one larger screen? I appreciate that will not give me the same screen real estate but I could still process the same way as I do now with two windows (I'm running MS Win10)?

Would anyone care to comment? Anyone had a similar situation and gone from dual to single?  What size?  I guess budget will be a deciding factor but I'm thinking £1,500 max. Thoughts? TIA

Malcolm


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 10, 2020)

I only spend some of my time with LR on both monitors, but I find it incredibly handy since I can't spend 100% of my time in lightroom, sometimes I might be expecting email and will keep it open, sometimes I am waiting for LR and want to browse... it's so nice to have more real estate.  Now... a very wide very large monitor I guess you could keep LR not full screen.  Maybe.

Incidentally I keep one monitor in portrait and one in landscape.  Often in reviewing I'll put both in a loup mode.  Horizontal vs vertical images look much better on their respective monitor.

If you get just one, a few months later, let us know how it went.  My two monitors are really old and run really hot and it's time to consider new ones.  Or one.


----------



## tspear (Sep 10, 2020)

I went from one 2k monitor, to two 2k monitors, to one 30in BenQ 4k monitor  to two 4k monitors.
Since I added the second 4K monitor, I actually find I almost never use both monitors for Lr. When I want two monitors to Lr, it is not supported. (e.g. I want to have two copies of the library open at the same time as I work on the meta-data).
As a result, I am still glad I have a second 4K monitor. Just not for Lr.


----------



## malcolmsu (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks for your insights, Linwood.  When I'm working in LR I usually have everything else closed down - more for performance but also to eliminate distractions. 

I was trying out having the two (LR develop & secondary loupe) in sizable windows this afternoon and I think it could work. In fact, I was thinking I could just buy one big one for the main monitor and keep the current working 24" one as the secondary one.

I've never worked with one in portrait mode - but that could also work in the above scenario. Must give it a try.


----------



## malcolmsu (Sep 10, 2020)

tspear said:


> I went from one 2k monitor, to two 2k monitors, to one 30in BenQ 4k monitor  to two 4k monitors.
> Since I added the second 4K monitor, I actually find I almost never use both monitors for Lr. When I want two monitors to Lr, it is not supported. (e.g. I want to have two copies of the library open at the same time as I work on the meta-data).
> As a result, I am still glad I have a second 4K monitor. Just not for Lr.



Thanks. So are you now working with two monitors of the same size and spec?


----------



## tspear (Sep 10, 2020)

Mostly close:
4K 30in BenQ Photo monitor (38XX vertical)
2.5K 30in Apple Display (older monitor)
4K 31in something no-name monitor (38XX vertical, came with off brand computer I bought for kids)

When working images:
-- The BenQ is my primary editing screen for Lr.
-- I use the Apple Display mostly for monitoring email, Teams, and other chat tools plus playing music/videos, web searches on how to do something in Lr that I forgot (common occurrence for me)
--  If I need two monitors for Lr. I prefer to use the knockoff for the Module Screens/tools and BenQ for the  image view


----------



## mcasan (Oct 3, 2020)

Dell UP3216Q @ 4K works for me.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm a 2 monitor guy.
I like the 2nd one for Lightroom as I work through my grid.
I also like the 2nd one to park another application or two when I am working on the main screen. They would be distracting for me on a very large screen.

And these days, I am on Zoom a lot, including BOD meetings and teaching a class or two. The ability to share that 2nd screen is very handy.


----------

